# Seeking british ex-pats for tv promo



## lornagoldie

Hi All 

Red Bee Media are producing 4 x 60 second promotional films for a major bank profiling ex-pats in 4 locations around the world, including Dubai. 

We’d love to hear from any ex-pats who have unique insights and stories about their relocation to UAE, and who would be willing to appear in the promo. 
If you think you might fit the bill, please contact me at lornadotlithgowatredbeemediadotcom telling me a little bit about yourself, your background and thoughts on living in Dubai. 

Many thanks in advance, 

Lorna Lithgow


----------

